# Lean bulking without getting fat!



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

In the next couple of weeks I will be increasing my calorie intake to be in a surplus after cutting for the past 8 weeks.

I am pretty high on the insulin resistant scale and have the tendency to gain fat fairly easily! (typical endo!)

I'm going to be starting my bulk at around 15% BF which is the lowest it's ever been to give me a bit more insulin sensitivity and hopefully build some new muscle. My plan of attack is:



Carry on with stronglifts 5x5 routine.


50 calorie increase each week starting at maintenance (2800cal)


Carb cycle (high carb/low fat on WO days, High fat/low carb non-WO days)


Eat only clean sources (sweet pot's, oats, nuts, lean meat, fish, veg)


As for supps, I plan to take



Cinnamon


Gymnema sylvestre


ALA


?All to try and control insulin sensitivity



Creatine


Glutamine


Lucine


For improved protein synthesis.

Is there anything else I should be doing/taking to help with matters? I will be taking BF measurements each week to monitor progress as well.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Could always do some more cardio to keep the dreaded fat at bay


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Forgot to say I commute by push bike every weekday (8 miles each way, avg speed 18mph) which equates to 50 mins on the bike plus I do two 15 mins sessions of HIIT.

Weight training comes in at 3 times a week on stronglifts plus a Sunday session for accessory work.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Any other suggestions guys?? Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

read this

http://www.ion.ac.uk/information/onarchives/autumnbiosignature-modulation-weight-loss-through-hormone-balance

plan a diet to suit your body type.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> read this
> 
> http://www.ion.ac.uk/information/onarchives/autumnbiosignature-modulation-weight-loss-through-hormone-balance
> 
> plan a diet to suit your body type.


Thanks for that link mate, made for good reading with some useful tips to boot!

Hope they work for me though!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Could always do some more cardio to keep the dreaded fat at bay


A guy at my gym reckons that 'cardio is for wimps'


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> A guy at my gym reckons that 'cardio is for wimps'


It must be true then


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cardio is a great way to make calorie control complicated. Do cardio for your heart, diet for fat loss.

The easiest way to sort it out would be steroids, the natty way would be start at maintenance for a few weeks then move to 200 cals above maitenance for a few weeks and see how your body reacts and adjust accordingly.

It's all going to be guess work at the moment


----------

